# Your odds of getting a permit for each river



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

DRE still has a document with those graphs that I believe you created years ago. It has all the rivers as well as descriptions and other info. Great quick reference document. It can be downloaded from their website under downloads at the bottom of the page if I remember correctly. Thanks.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

theusualsuspect said:


> DRE still has a document with those graphs that I believe you created years ago. It has all the rivers as well as descriptions and other info. Great quick reference document. It can be downloaded from their website under downloads at the bottom of the page if I remember correctly. Thanks.


Thanks theusualsuspect, I gave that document to Chris and he ran with it. 

The quick reference for permit rivers on DRE may be dust in the wind but I have attached it from my archive of presentations. I have not updated it since presented in 2015 or so. It is out of date but still useful.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

BTW, if you see any corrections please report them by posting them on this thread on MB.

Maintaining this data is a substantial effort requiring considerable time. If it were a collective effort of the MB community it can be updated quickly and annually perhaps. Note that the data has not been updated for the 2020 season. Probably not many changes but perhaps a few.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

The version on their website appears to have been updated. I didn't go through the whole document but the Deso section was updated as of Dec. of 2018. 

I have attached below if you want to compare/contrast.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Your are correct!!!!!!!!! 

I forgot. What a drag it is getting old(and cranky). We gave an update to that presentation a few years ago and they undertook upon themselves the community service of updating that document.

I'm thinking it was Travis and perhaps also Carter that undertook that task. Good guys!

Let's add to the MB community the service of updating that document.

I will make sure that DRE will reconnect this document to the dead link on their "Downloads" page!! I'll connect with Chris once DRE does it's job of fixing that link and see if he will reconnect to it like he'd done in the past on his "Permits" pages.

Thank you very much,
Ron


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

For those with without pocket protectors in their daily wardrobe....

the more interesting the run= the more piss poor your odds.

Go figure.


----------



## Bwick84 (Apr 4, 2017)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, that does it, I'm just going to boycott applying for lotteries and recommend everyone else do so too!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> OK, that's it, I'm just going to boycott applying for lotteries and recommend everyone else do so too!



I second you all boycotting all the lotteries too. Good Call Andy


(now perhaps I've got a chance of getting a permit of my own LOL)


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Just so everyone knows, lottery application dates have been pushed back to March, so don't bother logging into rec.gov until then.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Anybody wanting to save money and get a swift rejection? Send 50% of the application fee to me and I will email your rejection. No more waiting! Save on fees!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Relax. We are all getting a high water Selway


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

almortal said:


> Just so everyone knows, lottery application dates have been pushed back to March, so don't bother logging into rec.gov until then.


Great to know that if I change my mind and decide to apply I can be a slacker and do it in February!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

As if by Voodoo magic certain dates remained amazing available during the peak season. Chris and I kept knowledge of those dates to ourselves.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

jeffro said:


> Anybody wanting to save money and get a swift rejection? Send 50% of the application fee to me and I will email your rejection. No more waiting! Save on fees!


I'll do it for 25%.

Gotta love capitalism!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Send me a certified check for $500k and I'll give you those magic dates for all rivers just before heading out of country to where who knows if you'll ever find me.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

My dream is to find a good hacker friend as a river companion. Then, dont get greedy, just rig a couple in your favor each season


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

GeoRon said:


> Your are correct!!!!!!!!!
> I will make sure that DRE will reconnect this document to the dead link on their "Downloads" page!!


Carter has fixed the dead link on the DRE downloads web page. It contains the most current version of the discussed document.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't see the odds posted for the Rio Chama, are those not available? Maybe they will be now it's on rec.gov?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

almortal said:


> Just so everyone knows, lottery application dates have been pushed back to March, so don't bother logging into rec.gov until then.




This may be spreading as for the first time that I can recall I got a promo email from Rec.gov for the permits I should apply to. Go figure. More revenue for the same limits seems like great marketing strategy.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

almortal said:


> Just so everyone knows, lottery application dates have been pushed back to March, so don't bother logging into rec.gov until then.


Thanks for the heads up. I heard from a reliable source that the sight was under maintenance this month because the lottery system had been compromised and was leaking data and spreading a virus. Even if it appears to work as usual it should not be used until March.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Fly By Night said:


> I don't see the odds posted for the Rio Chama, are those not available? Maybe they will be now it's on rec.gov?



Neither Richard or Chris compiled odds data for the Chama. The numbers were likely unavailable.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I find that the best thing you can do is not waste your money on the middle fork or the selway and go for easier lottos like the San Juan.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah. Everyone should definitely NOT put in for the Salmon or Selway.


----------

